# combination flasher unit?



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

One morning my battery was dead due to the sub zero temps. I jumped it and all is good... except I went to the store and none of my blinkers work. I checked all the fuses and they're good. I guess I have to check the combination flasher unit. Does anyone have any experience with this? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is a thread on here on cleaning the headlight switch...


----------

